# LA Galaxy Girls Academy to Host ID Opportunity



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 3, 2017)

LA Galaxy Girls Academy will be hosting a identification opportunity on December 11th. 







For further details use the link below.

https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2017/...y-host-identification-opportunity-december-11


----------



## soccer_soccer (Dec 4, 2017)

10 years old play academy now?! via website link


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 4, 2017)

soccer_soccer said:


> 10 years old play academy now?! via website link


Yes, it has been talked about over the last few months. Last year the Boys DA added 06 to their age group.


----------



## RedNevilles (Dec 4, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, it has been talked about over the last few months. Last year the Boys DA added 06 to their age group.


Is that official now?  I thought they were making a final decision this week, as well as deciding on splitting the age groups too.


----------



## soccer_soccer (Dec 4, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, it has been talked about over the last few months. Last year the Boys DA added 06 to their age group.


are they combining age groups in that year?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 4, 2017)

RedNevilles said:


> Is that official now?  I thought they were making a final decision this week, as well as deciding on splitting the age groups too.


From it sounds like I would say likely, but can not say for sure. There is quite a bit of information floating out there from a few clubs.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 4, 2017)

soccer_soccer said:


> are they combining age groups in that year?


From the information I was given a month ago the age groups would be separate. Unless something new has changed.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2018)

RedNevilles said:


> Is that official now?  I thought they were making a final decision this week, as well as deciding on splitting the age groups too.


According to KH at LAG it is still unknown if 06 will happen. They are waiting to hear and anticipate word this month.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> According to KH at LAG it is still unknown if 06 will happen. They are waiting to hear and anticipate word this month.


Limiting 10-11 year old girls to one sport is stupid.  Good job, US Soccer.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jan 6, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Limiting 10-11 year old girls to one sport is stupid.  Good job, US Soccer.


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 6, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Limiting 10-11 year old girls to one sport is stupid.  Good job, US Soccer.


Pretty presumptuous statement cause:
A) nothing has been decided
B) you’re assuming they will operate under the same guidelines as the oldest

Let’s wait and see what happens first.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Limiting 10-11 year old girls to one sport is stupid.  Good job, US Soccer.


Not here to argue as I grew up playing two sports (one of them soccer) as did my wife. And, I wish USDA would allow kids to play another sport. I am also aware of all the studies that show playing other sports is beneficial in many ways, which I also agree with. But, it occurred to me how many kids on my daughters team play two sports? Using this small sample size and doing the math with combining the two teams results I realized only 25% of them actually play another sport. I will be honest in that I was shocked by this number. I anticipated it being 50-75%. It would be interesting to see how many players who play soccer actually play another sport. I just always assumed the majority did. Right now I am questioning that thought.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not here to argue as I grew up playing two sports (one of them soccer) as did my wife. And, I wish USDA would allow kids to play another sport. I am also aware of all the studies that show playing other sports is beneficial in many ways, which I also agree with. But, it occurred to me how many kids on my daughters team play two sports? Using this small sample size and doing the math with combining the two teams results I realized only 25% of them actually play another sport. I will be honest in that I was shocked by this number. I anticipated it being 50-75%. It would be interesting to see how many players who play soccer actually play another sport. I just always assumed the majority did. Right now I am questioning that thought.


Can I assume your daughter plays at a high level? It is already very hard to fit in another sport when you play soccer at a high level because it is pretty much year-round. DA at that age will just make it harder.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2018)

T


chargerfan said:


> Can I assume your daughter plays at a high level? It is already very hard to fit in another sport when you play soccer at a high level because it is pretty much year-round. DA at that age will just make it harder.


Yes they both do.


----------



## boomer (Jan 6, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Limiting 10-11 year old girls to one sport is stupid.  Good job, US Soccer.


Shoot from the hip much? US Soccer isn't limiting anyone to anything.

DA doesn't prohibit participation in other sports. They do prohibit participation on other soccer teams or competitions without prior approval. Some clubs will have further restrictions like prohibiting outside training without approval. But nothing in writing says a 10 or 11 year old DA player is "limited to one sport".

That said, being a part of a DA team is demanding, so taking part in other sports will be difficult to pull off. If the rigors of DA are too much for a kid, with or without other sports and activities, then don't play for a DA team. Nothing stupid about a 10 or 11 year old wanting to dedicate themselves to a single sport or the year-round demands of DA, but it is certainly not for everyone. US Soccer isn't forcing anything on anyone here, only providing an elite pathway as a choice.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 7, 2018)

boomer said:


> Shoot from the hip much? US Soccer isn't limiting anyone to anything.
> 
> DA doesn't prohibit participation in other sports. They do prohibit participation on other soccer teams or competitions without prior approval. Some clubs will have further restrictions like prohibiting outside training without approval. But nothing in writing says a 10 or 11 year old DA player is "limited to one sport".
> 
> That said, being a part of a DA team is demanding, so taking part in other sports will be difficult to pull off. If the rigors of DA are too much for a kid, with or without other sports and activities, then don't play for a DA team. Nothing stupid about a 10 or 11 year old wanting to dedicate themselves to a single sport or the year-round demands of DA, but it is certainly not for everyone. US Soccer isn't forcing anything on anyone here, only providing an elite pathway as a choice.


As of now, there is no DA for 10 and 11 year old players  on the girls side in California. In a few states where they are trying DA for 11 year old players, they do not train the same amount of time as older girls or have the same substitution rules as the older players.


----------



## borussia (Jan 7, 2018)

Texas conference has DA for u13... Same training schedule, and same substitution rules as the olders...


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 7, 2018)

I ran across this clip today, and thought about this conversation 

https://mobile.twitter.com/danabrahams77/status/950077994105802752?ref_src=twcamp^share|twsrc^ios|twgr^com.apple.UIKit.activity.Message


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 7, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> T
> 
> Yes they both do.


This is why you don’t know many girls who are multi-sport. I have heard of many coaches of top teams telling parents that they needed their daughter to pick one sport. I have also seen multi sport girls dropped to b or c teams because of that. As is, we make it hard enough for girls to play more than one sport, and DA only makes it harder. For those of you who say “it’s not for everyone”, and are chomping at the bit to sign up for u11 DA, how many have asked their daughters if they would like to try winter basketball, summer gymnastics camps, fall lacrosse with friends?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 7, 2018)

That's a great clip.  I'm going to see if I can find "No Hunger in Paradise" to watch today.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> That's a great clip.  I'm going to see if I can find "No Hunger in Paradise" to watch today.


Let me know if/where you find it.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 7, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Let me know if/where you find it.


Spent almost 30 minutes looking at a variety of ways.  Looks like it was just released this weekend.  I don't have BT Sport on any of my devices and struck out trying to get it (SmartTV, Roku, Kodi box).  I may try again later, but I've got things to do!!
Hoping it pops up on Youtube at some point.


----------



## JackZ (Jan 8, 2018)

*No Hunger In Paradise*


----------

